# deer season action



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

anyone seeing any deer this season? anything running your hunting area?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

sat with my 14 year old daughter last night watching to nice bucks in the field.
hope they come back tonight!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Let 2 small does walk on opening day ! Hoping to get out tonight and see some action !!!


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Saw a buck and doe on Monday night but both out of range.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Been out twice and seen nuttin!


----------



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

Opening night had a nice 8 point 3.5 yr od come right in, after it left about 30min later had a fawn run right under the stand then I could hear something comming down the trail 20yrds saw legs comming then I relized what it was a frickin big black/silver wolf as big as the fawn. I drew back but needed one more step for it to clear a tree, then it stop turned around and walked away. Talk about gettung the heart pumping buck fever has nothin on that. All in all saw 7 deer and one wolf on my first 3hr sit of the year, lets see what the rest of the year has in store.


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

Saw a small 4pt with two does, and a doe with two fawns. Then on my way out, spotted a big 8pt. Lot's of time still. Wish it would turn colder!


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

saw 1 doe this mornin but I was already busted as she came in the back door, was way too thick to see her come in and no shot offerings.:thumbs_do


----------



## hknight (Sep 18, 2007)

*Opening night buck*

I was lucky enough to take this buck opening night. Two eight points came in at twenty five yards. this was the bigger of the two.


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice Buck!!! Love it when that happens!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

slater said:


> Opening night had a nice 8 point 3.5 yr od come right in, after it left about 30min later had a fawn run right under the stand then I could hear something comming down the trail 20yrds saw legs comming then I relized what it was a frickin big black/silver wolf as big as the fawn. I drew back but needed one more step for it to clear a tree, then it stop turned around and walked away. Talk about gettung the heart pumping buck fever has nothin on that. All in all saw 7 deer and one wolf on my first 3hr sit of the year, lets see what the rest of the year has in store.


Where in eastern ont did you see the wolf ,and come to think of it I do't think you can legally shoot wolves,or did you mean a coyote?


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

Hknight good work on that critter proud day for sure. Dodge3d wolves are fair game in south ont with a small game lic. And taged up north


----------



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

I just hope wolfy is gone for good or comes back so I can get shot at him, as the stand I was hunting is less than 200 yrds from my house. I may have to give up the bow and switch to a predator call and the rifle for at least one sit.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

well it's 12.20am and I have to be up at 4:30am to get to my stand on time !!! 4 hours sleep better be worth it tomorrow I hope !


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

you now need a tag for wolf/coyote in Ontario only available from service Ontario main branch offices (stupid i know) $10.50 per tag 2 per year limit


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

you need a tag to shoot coyotes? and you can only shoot 2, if this is true we are going to have some coyote problems.


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

that's what it said on the wolf tag i purchased whether this is just for northern Ontario or not is not something i can be sure of (wolf /coyote tag)


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

FYI - _"Wolf/coyote game seals are required to hunt wolves/coyotes in WMUs 1A, 1C, 1D, 2-42, 46-50 and 53-58. Hunters may purchase a maximum of two wolf/coyote game seals per year. In WMUs 43-45 and 59-95, only a small game licence tag is required."_


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Shot a plump doe in area 92 on Thursday niught. Gonna try to hold out for nice horns now.....


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5Lmkm5EF5E&feature=player_embedded way out there, just thought I'd share cause I can't hunt today


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Been way to hot this week !!!! Have not seen much movement at all !!! Hopefully it get's cooler by this weekend coming up and they start to move more !


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

MLabonte said:


> Been way to hot this week !!!! Have not seen much movement at all !!! Hopefully it get's cooler by this weekend coming up and they start to move more !


agreed, the mosquitos are doing their best to ruin the fun as well


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Its been so warm around here lately i cant decide to go swimming or deer hunting...LOL
I have had apples out for the last 3 weeks...but nothing on my trail cam
Too much standing corn around and too many wild apples still out yet...plus with the weather, i think the deer are swimming them selves or staying at home in the A/C...lol


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Hot.....*

Hot?...yea...it's hot.

It was hot enough in Moose camp this year that we made a little video......

http://s154.photobucket.com/albums/s255/JDoupe/?action=view&current=HPIM0091.mp4


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

JDoupe said:


> Hot?...yea...it's hot.
> 
> It was hot enough in Moose camp this year that we made a little video......
> 
> http://s154.photobucket.com/albums/s255/JDoupe/?action=view¤t=HPIM0091.mp4


 See him drop that bow in the lake ? There is a reason why " when he shot the bow blew up !!! " Then he had to drink a beer cause in regret for not buying a APA !!!! lol'
And what was he doing with his hands down his pant's while drinking that beer ????


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

LOL.......is that six pack quiver?


Funny If APA had have known about that they would have put a bottle opener on their bows too.....LOL

Andy


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Trail cams have had almost ZERO deer action for 2 weeks straight. Although I checked a cam today and Oct. 2 there was a decent 10 point, maybe 125", hanging around my stand for 20 minutes from 6:50 pm on. It was a NE wind, perfect for that stand. Where was I? Hunting out of town having a fawn dance under my stand off and on for an hour...


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

JDoupe said:


> Hot?...yea...it's hot.
> 
> It was hot enough in Moose camp this year that we made a little video......
> 
> http://s154.photobucket.com/albums/s255/JDoupe/?action=view¤t=HPIM0091.mp4


nice vid. hunting, swimming and chugging a beer in under 35 seconds. you should win a trophy for that.:thumbs_up


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

Just got permission to hunt some land ........... But a guy I work with also has permit and has had for years. He is just getting back to deer hunting this year and we hunted a morning there together. Problem is I don't want to step on his toes. It is a prime spot and so far I've offered to share doe tags when we hunt together, split meat and donate/set up stands. I don't know how he feels about all this seeing as he had permit first but my other spot just plain sucks(1 shot at 1 Bambi and 9 of 10 tags still in my pocket)


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

You got permission and assuming you mean he also has permission there too and has had for years. Well, you thought he was out of deer hunting. Hunt it smart together and don't step on each others toes. Keep hunting it. Its hard to gain and keep permission in Essex County.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

I'm trying not to ruffle any feathers but past experience tells me people don't like to share property.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

I'm trying not to ruffle any feathers but past experience tells me people don't like to share property. 
essex county is real tough to get land to hunt lots of tree huggers


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

cath8r said:


> You got permission and assuming you mean he also has permission there too and has had for years. Well, you thought he was out of deer hunting. Hunt it smart together and don't step on each others toes. Keep hunting it. Its hard to gain and keep permission in Essex County.


 Essex and Chatham-Kent both suck to try and get permission !!!! I have to drive a hour to get a half decent spot cause the good spot's here are rather 1) Taken, or 2) Some Idiot hunters screwed it up for everyone else !!!!! Every year I buy my land owner a basket of goodies for x-mas plus offer some of my game taken that year if successful just to show some appreciation !!! I also stop in once in awhile to see if I can be of any help that they might be doing at home.
It's tuff in this area to get a good piece of property to hunt.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Its real tuff to get a spot to hunt down here. I lease one spot locally and try to help the farmers in the other spots. Cases of beer go a loooong way sometimes to show appreciation. Case of beer is dude currency that says, 'I appreciate what you do for me and we are friends'. i hear alot of guys say they will never ever pay to hunt....... well times have changed.... and its not my fault since I compensate a landowner.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

well my buddy is out of town for a week up north hunting, I told him I'd have the spot set up when he gets back. land owner gave me directions to the property and filled me in on property lines. he also told me to go kill a deer and get him a deer steak so i'll do my best.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

hknight said:


> I was lucky enough to take this buck opening night. Two eight points came in at twenty five yards. this was the bigger of the two.


Very nice buck!! Congrats:thumbs_up


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I go hunting behind my hose 15 minutes walk. Fist night got a femelle and his cow came on and got them on video. They are still living and i will wait for a buck. 2 days ago a pretty 8 point came at the limite hour time at 25 meters The shoot was hard to ame and i try a shot, well got a mist, past under. So will retry for the 3 next days of hunting season.


----------



## fknruts (Oct 30, 2009)

Hunted Wed Oct 12th. Saw 2 does feeding within 20yds. Did not shoot. No doe tags this year. Wind and rain got real bad heading back out on Wed Oct 19th. Rubs and scrapes are starting to appear.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm in SE Ontario and haven't founfd a single rub or scrape yet this year. Anybody else finding them?


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> I'm in SE Ontario and haven't founfd a single rub or scrape yet this year. Anybody else finding them?


SE Ont ??? Where abouts ???


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> I'm in SE Ontario and haven't founfd a single rub or scrape yet this year. Anybody else finding them?


 have a rubline on one property and scrapes on the other, bucks should get aggressive real soon I hope


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes...scrapes and rubs are starting. Watched a 4 pt make both Friday night, then shot over the biggest buck I have personally seen.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hockey7.....You're not supposed to shoot over them.....regardless of how big they are.


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

JD...yah, I know. I'm using trad gear, and always shoot high from a stand. I've got to remember to bend at the waist. Oh well, glad to have had the opportunity anyway. Maybe this week! Seen 5 bucks in my area...two 4pt, 6pt, big 8 pt, and Fridays 10pt.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Had a doe with 4 fawns walk by on Saturday morning. Found 4 scrapes on the way out too.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

got me a little spike buck last night.The meat in the freezer deer is out of the way!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Some action, but numbers are definitely down in my area...:noidea:


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, since I missed my monster, I had this 6pt walk out and made a 33yd shot Monday night. Tall Tines recurve, Simmons Landshark, and GT shaft with 50gr insert.
For some reason, I can't upload a picture.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool! 

THey say a picture is worth a 1000 words.....so just describe the deer in 1000 words!!!!!


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Had cameras out all summer got 25 different bucks on cam to date, but in the last month quite a few have moved off. Starting to get some more moving in and they are bigger than the yearlings I had throughout the summer. Passed up a six point in the first week of bow at 20 yards.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

hockey7 said:


> Well, since I missed my monster, I had this 6pt walk out and made a 33yd shot Monday night. Tall Tines recurve, Simmons Landshark, and GT shaft with 50gr insert.
> For some reason, I can't upload a picture.


Try trimming the pic first it might be too big


----------



## 4evrl8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Was out Sat. evening. I was on the ground sitting an a log, leaning on a tree in a new spot with perfact wind. A doe came through a small pine tree and walked directly to me. I had no opertunity to draw. She continued right to the backside of the tree I was leaning on! She began sniffing the tree up and down until she got to the edge then she snorted like she had a nose full of pepper! I think I got deer snot on my shoulder. AMAZING!


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

MLabonte said:


> SE Ont ??? Where abouts ???


Gananoque. It's about 30 minutes from Kingston.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

Rut is on in my area starting to see some deer now


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

I think where I am it'll be full swing middle of next week. That's when I witnessed some great action while in the stand last year. Deer all around me. Unfortunately rifle season was a week earlier last year so it looks like I might not be in the bowhunting stand to see it this year to see it. Damn rifle hunters get the good action.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

had 2 does being chased by 2 bucks thismorning in the new spot, also had a buck working a treeline along a creek and right under my stand that I should have been in:angry: I'll have to try again. all the bucks were heavy racked and on a mission could not get a point count without binos.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

It goin to heat up real good here next week but myself ,Paul Shipclark and Chris Perkins are heading to Adams County Illinios to hunt .


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Dodge,

Good luck down there! Wish I could go.........Those seem like good shooting partners to have along for the hunt!!!!

Let us know how it shapes up!

Doupe


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

JDoupe said:


> Dodge,
> 
> Good luck down there! Wish I could go.........Those seem like good shooting partners to have along for the hunt!!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, at least 2 of the 3 can shoot!! LOL


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

I joined the cant hit chit club today, 18yd gimme shot on a 4 point 30 yd pin went clean over him. He stopped to point and laugh before he walked away


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

hknight said:


> I was lucky enough to take this buck opening night. Two eight points came in at twenty five yards. this was the bigger of the two.


This buck belongs on a Drury Outdoors or Bill Jordan's Monster Buck Series!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Finally filled a tag today. Shot a nice little 4 point at 8:40 this morning. Not a huge rack but that's okay, my family doesn't eat antlers


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

from what I understand the deer aare still moving pretty good. mcgregor is flooded and the season there is a wash for me, north buxton is still hot. my buddy shot a doe on tuesday and passed on a buck he saw 7 total in one aft. I haven't had a chance to get up there for a couple weeks cause all my planned hunts were BAD raindays but I'm booking off 2 days next week to go hunt there. my buddy sees deer in shooting range on every visit there so I'm hoping things get a bit bloody. congrats to all those who have filled a tag this season and for the rest, keep at it were not out of the woods yet.


----------



## Ikantski (Jan 1, 2010)

I finally got my first archery deer and I thought I'd put this up here as I bought the bow in the classifieds, the strings are from gwn_nuge and another member installed them for me. I'm not sure if he took a step just as I shot or if I botched it but after finding the arrow I was pretty sure I hit stomach. 

There was no blood trail even with the snow so I let him go overnight. I went back the next day with my pup prepared to spend 3 days grid searching the area I knew he was in but it didn't take long. After 50 yards from where I'd shot him, I saw my lab licking a dark brown log then saw the antlers. As it turned out, I had clipped the back of a lung as well. Luckily, no coyotes had found him yet.

2 inches of snow came down that night so I won't ever know if he circled back around or if he'd ran and bedded there, pretty lucky either way. A neat coincidence is that I found him exactly a year to the day after getting the first trail camera picture of him.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Way to stick with it! ...and congrats on your first archery buck!

(Pic is not working....so make sure to put one up when you et a chance...)


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is his deer!

Nice buck....Like I said...way to stick with the recovery.....


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

good job, and a wall hanger is a plus


----------

